# PCGH 06/2016: Specials zu NERV-PCs und VR-Heasets, Pascal und Polaris, Spielen unter Linux (1), Wakü-AGB u.v.m. Auf DVD: Vollversion Might & Magic X:



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. April 2016)

*PCGH 06/2016: Specials zu NERV-PCs und VR-Heasets, Pascal und Polaris, Spielen unter Linux (1), Wakü-AGB u.v.m. Auf DVD: Vollversion Might & Magic X: Legacy*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH 06/2016: Specials zu NERV-PCs und VR-Heasets, Pascal und Polaris, Spielen unter Linux (1), Wakü-AGB u.v.m. Auf DVD: Vollversion Might & Magic X: Legacy*

					Die PCGH 06/2016 bietet mit Nerv-PCs leise machen & Oculus Rift vs. HTC Vive zwei Specials, dazu Tests wie CPUs+Fury-X, Headsets, Wakü-AGB, Infos zu Pascal & Polaris, Spiele-Linux (Teil 1), Praxis: Skylake ohne Heatspreader, Notebook-OC u. v. m. Auf DVD: Might & Magic X: Legacy sowie Bookazine-PDF!

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH 06/2016: Specials zu NERV-PCs und VR-Heasets, Pascal und Polaris, Spielen unter Linux (1), Wakü-AGB u.v.m. Auf DVD: Vollversion Might & Magic X: Legacy*


----------



## binär-11110110111 (30. April 2016)

*AW: PCGH 06/2016: Specials zu NERV-PCs und VR-Heasets, Pascal und Polaris, Spielen unter Linux (1), Wakü-AGB u.v.m. Auf DVD: Vollversion Might & Magic X: Legacy*

Wie, noch kein Kommentar ?

Nun gut, Print ist heute erfolgreich angekommen. Besonders interessant finde ich den Teil: Gaming, Linux als Windows-Alternative. Als treuer Leser seit der ersten Ausgabe erinner ich mich noch, daß Linux damals in der Print & auch hier im Forum ein klares No-Go war. 

Linux wurde und wird leider immer noch viel zu sehr vernachlässigt, dabei ist es bei genauer Betrachtung eindeutig das "bessere Windows" & zudem völlig kostenlos !


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: PCGH 06/2016: Specials zu NERV-PCs und VR-Heasets, Pascal und Polaris, Spielen unter Linux (1), Wakü-AGB u.v.m. Auf DVD: Vollversion Might & Magic X: Legacy*

Du kannst dich schon mal auf die folgenden Hefte freuen, die Linux-Serie wird voraussichtlich vierteilig. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## -Freeman- (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: PCGH 06/2016: Specials zu NERV-PCs und VR-Heasets, Pascal und Polaris, Spielen unter Linux (1), Wakü-AGB u.v.m. Auf DVD: Vollversion Might & Magic X: Legacy*

Jo ! Gekauft die Hefte ! 

Finde ich gut von euch das ihr die Thematik Gaming unter Linux aufgreift. Top


----------



## Rarek (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: PCGH 06/2016: Specials zu NERV-PCs und VR-Heasets, Pascal und Polaris, Spielen unter Linux (1), Wakü-AGB u.v.m. Auf DVD: Vollversion Might & Magic X: Legacy*

und ich muss noch bis min. Mittwoch warten... wenn ich denn an nem Kiosk vorbei komme

und ja, Linux ist toll, aber ich fände es sehr doof, wenn es zu nem mainstream OS wird... 
denn momentan ist linux noch so schön unbeachtet was die Dunkle Seite angeht... nicht das die es nicht für die machenschaften nutzen würden, sondern vielmehr das das Ziel momentan ja größtenteils Windoof ist und das kann gerne so bleiben (Linux ist halt ein Produktivsystem, nicht ein "schlag drauf ein, dau, das hält es schon aus" system  (und dann grüßte der Bluescreen)


----------



## Enrico (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: PCGH 06/2016: Specials zu NERV-PCs und VR-Heasets, Pascal und Polaris, Spielen unter Linux (1), Wakü-AGB u.v.m. Auf DVD: Vollversion Might & Magic X: Legacy*



PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH 06/2016: Specials zu NERV-PCs und VR-Heasets, Pascal und Polaris, Spielen unter Linux (1), Wakü-AGB u.v.m. Auf DVD: Vollversion Might & Magic X: Legacy*
> 
> Die PCGH 06/2016 bietet mit Nerv-PCs leise machen & Oculus Rift vs. HTC Vive zwei Specials, dazu Tests wie CPUs+Fury-X, Headsets, Wakü-AGB, Infos zu Pascal & Polaris, Spiele-Linux (Teil 1), Praxis: Skylake ohne Heatspreader, Notebook-OC u. v. m. Auf DVD: Might & Magic X: Legacy sowie Bookazine-PDF!
> 
> ...


Ist das jetzt schon das neue Digitalabo mit werbefreier Website oder wann kommt das?


----------



## Rarek (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: PCGH 06/2016: Specials zu NERV-PCs und VR-Heasets, Pascal und Polaris, Spielen unter Linux (1), Wakü-AGB u.v.m. Auf DVD: Vollversion Might & Magic X: Legacy*

gegen ende diesen Monats (soweit es nichts neueres gibt)


----------



## DKK007 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: PCGH 06/2016: Specials zu NERV-PCs und VR-Heasets, Pascal und Polaris, Spielen unter Linux (1), Wakü-AGB u.v.m. Auf DVD: Vollversion Might & Magic X: Legacy*



Rarek schrieb:


> und ja, Linux ist toll, aber ich fände es sehr doof, wenn es zu nem mainstream OS wird...
> denn momentan ist linux noch so schön unbeachtet was die Dunkle Seite angeht... nicht das die es nicht für die machenschaften nutzen würden, sondern vielmehr das das Ziel momentan ja größtenteils Windoof ist und das kann gerne so bleiben (Linux ist halt ein Produktivsystem, nicht ein "schlag drauf ein, dau, das hält es schon aus" system  (und dann grüßte der Bluescreen)



Allerdings gilt das ja auch für die Software und Spieleentwickler. 5%-10% Marktanteil im Desktopbereich wären schon schön, einfach damit es noch mehr Software auch für Linux gibt. 
Die Sicherheitsstruktur unter Linux ist auch deutlich besser, da man eben die Softwareinstallation über die Paket/Softwareverwaltung macht und dafür eben auch extra Rootrechte braucht.


----------



## Lios Nudin (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: PCGH 06/2016: Specials zu NERV-PCs und VR-Heasets, Pascal und Polaris, Spielen unter Linux (1), Wakü-AGB u.v.m. Auf DVD: Vollversion Might & Magic X: Legacy*

Bin schon auf eure Lösung gespannt ...

http://i.imgur.com/KbAdQow.jpg

Das Thema "CPU-Köpfen" begleitet uns ja voraussichtlich auch mit Kaby Lake und Cannonlake ...

The Truth about CPU Soldering - Overclocking.Guide


----------



## BikeRider (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: PCGH 06/2016: Specials zu NERV-PCs und VR-Heasets, Pascal und Polaris, Spielen unter Linux (1), Wakü-AGB u.v.m. Auf DVD: Vollversion Might & Magic X: Legacy*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Du kannst dich schon mal auf die folgenden Hefte freuen, die Linux-Serie wird voraussichtlich vierteilig.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Wie wäre es, wenn Linux-Gaming anschließend zu einen festen Bestandteil von PCGH werden würde ?


----------



## Ion (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: PCGH 06/2016: Specials zu NERV-PCs und VR-Heasets, Pascal und Polaris, Spielen unter Linux (1), Wakü-AGB u.v.m. Auf DVD: Vollversion Might & Magic X: Legacy*

Das mit Linux ist definitiv interessant, vor allem für Leute die Windows satt haben. 

Stünden bei mir nicht diverse Klausuren an, wäre das Heft schon durchgelesen in den Schrank gewandert. So muss ich mich noch in Geduld üben.


----------



## -Freeman- (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: PCGH 06/2016: Specials zu NERV-PCs und VR-Heasets, Pascal und Polaris, Spielen unter Linux (1), Wakü-AGB u.v.m. Auf DVD: Vollversion Might & Magic X: Legacy*



BikeRider schrieb:


> Wie wäre es, wenn Linux-Gaming anschließend zu einen festen Bestandteil von PCGH werden würde ?



@PCGH kann ja diesbezüglich mal ne große Umfrage an die Leser starten, meinen Segen haben sie und wäre auch absolut dafür.


----------



## Rarek (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: PCGH 06/2016: Specials zu NERV-PCs und VR-Heasets, Pascal und Polaris, Spielen unter Linux (1), Wakü-AGB u.v.m. Auf DVD: Vollversion Might & Magic X: Legacy*



-Freeman- schrieb:


> @PCGH kann ja diesbezüglich mal ne große Umfrage an die Leser starten, meinen Segen haben sie und wäre auch absolut dafür.


meinen auch

und ich denke son kleiner Linuxteil am schluss wird net schaden  (könnt m.M.n. auch gerne 10 - 20 Seiten dranhängen und nen dreiviertel Obolus mehr nehmen, wenn es ordentlich ist)


----------



## sHrink (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: PCGH 06/2016: Specials zu NERV-PCs und VR-Heasets, Pascal und Polaris, Spielen unter Linux (1), Wakü-AGB u.v.m. Auf DVD: Vollversion Might & Magic X: Legacy*

Schönes Heft mal wieder!
Der Linux-Artikel hat mir auch gefallen, da ich tatsächlich gerade für meinen Bürokram den Umstieg plane (Office, Mail und Surfen), allerdings noch nicht zum Spielen.
Die Spielebeigabe auch sehr schön, M&M X hätte ich mir sonst sicher noch gekauft.
Allerdings hab ich ein leidiges Kopierschutzproblem  mit Uplay, der Key aus dem Heft wird als ungültig angezeigt. Was mach ich da? (Brauchts für diese Frage eigentlich einen eigenen Thread?)
Grüße
sHrink

Edit: Hat sich erledigt - nach x Versuchen mit dem gleichen (richtigen) Code hats plötzlich geklappt. Ich hasse Kopierschutz.


----------



## Amon (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: PCGH 06/2016: Specials zu NERV-PCs und VR-Heasets, Pascal und Polaris, Spielen unter Linux (1), Wakü-AGB u.v.m. Auf DVD: Vollversion Might &amp; Magic X: Legacy*

Wieder mal ein gelungenes Heft aber eine kleine Kritik habe ich. Beim Rift / Vive Vergleich hätte ich mir gerade von Matthias Spieth eine Aussage gewünscht wie das mit der normalen Brille harmoniert.


----------



## Rarek (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: PCGH 06/2016: Specials zu NERV-PCs und VR-Heasets, Pascal und Polaris, Spielen unter Linux (1), Wakü-AGB u.v.m. Auf DVD: Vollversion Might & Magic X: Legacy*



sHrink schrieb:


> [...]
> Allerdings hab ich ein leidiges Kopierschutzproblem  mit Uplay, der Key aus dem Heft wird als ungültig angezeigt. Was mach ich da? (Brauchts für diese Frage eigentlich einen eigenen Thread?)
> [...]



da ließt man das was auf der Platte drauf steht und findet ne Supportadresse 

aber wenn erledigt ists gut ^^


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: PCGH 06/2016: Specials zu NERV-PCs und VR-Heasets, Pascal und Polaris, Spielen unter Linux (1), Wakü-AGB u.v.m. Auf DVD: Vollversion Might & Magic X: Legacy*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Bin schon auf eure Lösung gespannt ...
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/KbAdQow.jpg
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rarek (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: PCGH 06/2016: Specials zu NERV-PCs und VR-Heasets, Pascal und Polaris, Spielen unter Linux (1), Wakü-AGB u.v.m. Auf DVD: Vollversion Might & Magic X: Legacy*

wenn man schan nicht scheut die CPU zu köpfen... dann geht das wohl auch, oder wie?


----------



## hodenbussard (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: PCGH 06/2016: Specials zu NERV-PCs und VR-Heasets, Pascal und Polaris, Spielen unter Linux (1), Wakü-AGB u.v.m. Auf DVD: Vollversion Might & Magic X: Legacy*

Schade,ich hatte mir von den Linux Artikel ein wenig mehr erhofft.Wenn die Reihe so rasant weitergeht wie sie angefangen hat,sind wir dann im Dezember beim "wie installiere ich ein Spiel" ? ! 

Macht doch einfach mal ein nettes Sonderheft oder wie in Ausgabe 11/2005,packt nen Game Knoppix auf die DVD.Damit habt Ihr mich damals angefixt mit Linux


----------



## HD6870 (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: PCGH 06/2016: Specials zu NERV-PCs und VR-Heasets, Pascal und Polaris, Spielen unter Linux (1), Wakü-AGB u.v.m. Auf DVD: Vollversion Might & Magic X: Legacy*

Gibt es evtl. die PCGH DVD Heft Edition auch als "E-Paper" mit runterladbaren DVD Content? Hab vorher vergessen am Kiosk anzuhalten


----------



## binär-11110110111 (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: PCGH 06/2016: Specials zu NERV-PCs und VR-Heasets, Pascal und Polaris, Spielen unter Linux (1), Wakü-AGB u.v.m. Auf DVD: Vollversion Might & Magic X: Legacy*

Auf der DVD der Printausgabe befindet sich ja die "PC Games Hardware WISSEN "Die spannende IT-History" 02-2014" als PDF. 

Erst einmal ein ganz fettes Grats dafür. 

Nun würde ich dieses Wissensbuch aber gerne als Print haben (bin halt noch gerne analog und habe gerne bedrucktes Papier in der Hand). 
Bevor ich mir jedoch die Ausgabe von 02.2014 zulege, wollte ich fragen, ob hier eine überarbeitete und ergänzte Neuauflage geplant ist ?

LG, HaMa


----------



## Waupee (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: PCGH 06/2016: Specials zu NERV-PCs und VR-Heasets, Pascal und Polaris, Spielen unter Linux (1), Wakü-AGB u.v.m. Auf DVD: Vollversion Might & Magic X: Legacy*

Endlich mal nach Jahren auch ins Forum gekommen aber ihr scheint was gegen den IE zu haben hatte mit dem IE 9 / 10 und auch 11 immer das Prob. mich nicht anmelden zu können 

Tja und gleich mal ein anliegen dachte ja Might and Magic X wäre ne Vollversion was sie leider nicht ist, man kann Akt 1 abschließen und dann ist Ende 

Habe im Forum zu MM X geschaut aber nichts gefunden was mich weiter bringt da ja die Aktivierung nicht geklappt zu haben scheint wie es dort beschrieben steht.


Hat eventuell jemand ne Idee was man so machen könnte die Lev Dialog.XML hatte ich bearbeitet aber es hat nichts gebracht.

Und den Code im Spielmenü unter Extras eintragen bringt auch nichts da meckert er rum kann keine Verbindung zu den Ubisoft Servern aufbauen.


P.S.
Problem ist gelöst und hier auch die Lösung :

Man öffnet den Ordner :

Might and Magic X Legacy 

dann weiter zu :

Might and Magic X Legacy _Data

weiter zu :

StreamingAssets

weiter zu :

Dialog

und dort wird die Datei :

LevDialog.XML

Geöffnet (dazu benutze ich den "Editor")

und man löscht folgenden Eintrag

"condition xsi:type="PrivilegeUnlockedCondition" privilegeID="1001" 

failState="DISABLED""


Auch die    <  >   davor und danach.

Und zum Schluß das Abspeichern nicht vergessen (das hatte ich beim

 ersten Versuch ).

P.S. 2te

So Faxen dicke hatte mich so auf MM X gefreut aber das Spiel scheint selbst mit Patch 1.5 kaum Spielbar zu sein, habe jetzt zwar die Schmiede geschafft und soll weiter Landeinwärts nur mag der Brückenwächter 

nicht Platz machen und ich scheine nicht der einzige zu sein mit dem Problem laut MM X Forum und dafür hat keiner ne Lösung, meine ist Spiel deinstallieren aber auf nen Bugfest habe ich ehrlich gesagt keine Lust.

P.S. 3te 
Da ich doch hartnäckig bin auch das Gelöst dank dem Steamforum wo ich den Hinweis gefunden habe das man entgegen den Kompletlösungsvorschlägen nach der Quest mit der Schmiede von der Burg aus Westlich 

über die Brücke gehen soll (was nicht geht) muß man in die erste Stadt zurück und dort per Kutsche nach Seehafen.


----------



## 2fastHunter (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: PCGH 06/2016: Specials zu NERV-PCs und VR-Heasets, Pascal und Polaris, Spielen unter Linux (1), Wakü-AGB u.v.m. Auf DVD: Vollversion Might & Magic X: Legacy*

Die Linux-Reihe war längst überfällig und ich freue mich sehr darüber. Immerhin nennt sich das Magazin PC Games Hardware und nicht Windows Games Hardware  Die Verkaufszahlen der Spiele sprechen auch deutlichere Worte als nur AAA-Titel. Eins wundert mich allerdings doch sehr: Der Computec-Verlag hat doch geballtes Linux-Wissen im Haus. Warum haben sich daraus noch keine Synergien entwickelt, da sich die PCGH-Redakteure ja immer wieder schwer mit Linux tun, weil es die gewohnten Windows-Tools da so nicht immer gibt?

Ich hätte auch einen Vorschlag zum DVD-Abo: Da ohnehin fast alles auch online verfügbar ist, reicht es doch, die Keys für die Vollversionen zu liefern und der Leser zieht sich die Software dann direkt vom Anbieter oder dem PCGH-Server. Das spart sicher Geld beim Druck und schont die Umwelt. Aktuell sind ja eh meist Spiele mit DRM drauf. Und wenn mal ein plattformunabhängiger Titel kommt, dann ohne DRM und nur für Windows. Ich hatte mich sehr auf Kronos gefreut. Auf einen Steam-Key, damit ich auf allen System zocken kann. War leider nix  Mit den ganzen UPlay-Spielen kann ich nix anfangen, da ich keinen Bock auf tausende DRM-Accounts habe (und auch nicht auf die hier im Forum schon genannten Probleme ^^). Wäre schön, wenn man nicht so oft bei Ubisoft die Vollversionen abstaubt


----------



## TempestX1 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: PCGH 06/2016: Specials zu NERV-PCs und VR-Heasets, Pascal und Polaris, Spielen unter Linux (1), Wakü-AGB u.v.m. Auf DVD: Vollversion Might & Magic X: Legacy*

Habe mir seit längerem mal wieder die PCGH Ausgabe gekauft, nachdem ich damals jahrelang Abonnement war und die PCGH seit Erstausgabe gekauft hatte, aber es eben zu Windowslastig ist, da ich seit ein paar Jahren nur noch Linux einsetze.
Die Übersicht der Distributionen war sehr gut geschrieben (trotzdem werde ich bei Mageia bleiben, da ich dort selbst aktiv bin  ) und auch andere Inhalte, darunter die Intel / AMD IGP/APU, der Tuxedo Laptop, Tastaturen, GDDR5X/HBM2, Leitpasten und etliche anderen Sachen haben mir sehr gut gefallen . 
Kann mich da den Vorpostern nur anschließen... Endlich

Freu mich schon auf die nächste Ausgabe mit Teil 2.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: PCGH 06/2016: Specials zu NERV-PCs und VR-Heasets, Pascal und Polaris, Spielen unter Linux (1), Wakü-AGB u.v.m. Auf DVD: Vollversion Might & Magic X: Legacy*



sHrink schrieb:


> Allerdings hab ich ein leidiges Kopierschutzproblem  mit Uplay, der Key aus dem Heft wird als ungültig angezeigt. Was mach ich da? (Brauchts für diese Frage eigentlich einen eigenen Thread?)
> 
> Edit: Hat sich erledigt - nach x Versuchen mit dem gleichen (richtigen) Code hats plötzlich geklappt. Ich hasse Kopierschutz.



Uplay ist Case-Sensitive. Also die Keys immer schön groß schreiben und bei Zahlen die Shift-Taste loslassen - ist ein bisschen seltsam, aber hey 

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## Palmdale (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: PCGH 06/2016: Specials zu NERV-PCs und VR-Heasets, Pascal und Polaris, Spielen unter Linux (1), Wakü-AGB u.v.m. Auf DVD: Vollversion Might & Magic X: Legacy*

Hm, also ich kann die Euphorie in Bezug auf Linux als Alternative nicht wirklich teilen. Selbst der erste Aufschlag in der aktuellen PCGH zeigt doch, weshalb es auf absehbare Zeit nichts damit wird. Denn als Alternative zu Windows wird Linux schon ewig gehandelt, ergeben hat sich bis heute nicht wirklich etwas in Sachen Relevanz für den Spielemarkt.

Das fängt schon an der Auswahl der Distributionen an, wie im Artikel hübsch zu sehen und beschrieben ist. Sind die untereinander kompatibel? Wie ist der Aufwand für Entwickler? Marktanteile? Sind sich die Distributionen untereinander grün? Vorausgesetztes Grundwissen beim Anwender? Schwierig abzuschätzen. Doch in meinen Augen wird es immer ein Nerd-BS für den Fachmann bleiben und der große Spielemarkt auf absehbare Zeit nicht erreicht. Nichts desto trotz bin ich auf die kommenden Teile gespannt, ganz besonders das von PCGH gezogene Fazit. 

Ganz besonders interessant ist der Artikel "GPU als Sekundant"...


----------



## Khabarak (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: PCGH 06/2016: Specials zu NERV-PCs und VR-Heasets, Pascal und Polaris, Spielen unter Linux (1), Wakü-AGB u.v.m. Auf DVD: Vollversion Might & Magic X: Legacy*



Palmdale schrieb:


> Hm, also ich kann die Euphorie in Bezug auf Linux als Alternative nicht wirklich teilen. Selbst der erste Aufschlag in der aktuellen PCGH zeigt doch, weshalb es auf absehbare Zeit nichts damit wird. Denn als Alternative zu Windows wird Linux schon ewig gehandelt, ergeben hat sich bis heute nicht wirklich etwas in Sachen Relevanz für den Spielemarkt.
> 
> Das fängt schon an der Auswahl der Distributionen an, wie im Artikel hübsch zu sehen und beschrieben ist. Sind die untereinander kompatibel? Wie ist der Aufwand für Entwickler? Marktanteile? Sind sich die Distributionen untereinander grün? Vorausgesetztes Grundwissen beim Anwender? Schwierig abzuschätzen. Doch in meinen Augen wird es immer ein Nerd-BS für den Fachmann bleiben und der große Spielemarkt auf absehbare Zeit nicht erreicht. Nichts desto trotz bin ich auf die kommenden Teile gespannt, ganz besonders das von PCGH gezogene Fazit.
> 
> Ganz besonders interessant ist der Artikel "GPU als Sekundant"...



Das schöne an Linux ist, dass Du jede Variante nutzen kannst, die Du willst.
Die Distros haben ein paar Unterschiede in der Bedienung und ein, zwei gehen auch einen Sonderweg, was die Verzeichnisse an geht, aber unter der Haube werkelt immer der gleiche Linux Kern.
Entsprechend ist natürlich alles unter einander kompatibel.
Passend zu den paar Sonderwegen der großen Distros gibt es die meisten Linux Programme in ein paar "Geschmacksrichtungen".
Sehr viele Distros kommen aber mit den Debian Paketen oder denen für SUSE Linux klar.
Wenn man den leichtesten Weg will:
Ein Debian Derivat wie Ubuntu (oder Mint oder eine andere Form von Ubuntu), oder aber SUSE Linux.
Für die beiden gibt es so gut wie alle Linux Programme.


----------



## hodenbussard (22. August 2016)

*AW: PCGH 06/2016: Specials zu NERV-PCs und VR-Heasets, Pascal und Polaris, Spielen unter Linux (1), Wakü-AGB u.v.m. Auf DVD: Vollversion Might & Magic X: Legacy*

Ich fand den Artikel ziemlich dünn*nehmt es mir nicht böse*
Ich bin durch einen Artikel in PCGH 2005/11 auf Linux aufmerksam geworden,da stand sogar drin wie man ein Live-Linux (ich glaub es war ein Game Knoppix) installiert und auch ein paar Sachen wurden super erklärt.
Aktuell war es nur nen Platzhalter.


----------

